# Washer & Dryer



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone bought a washer and dryer recently?  Any good suggestions?  Front load, top load, direct drive?  Still not over the sticker shock yet.  :frown:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah .. and on top of that we just had to buy a refridgerator this winter .. Man when it rains it pours.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 27, 2011)

1) Get a high efficiency washer. Uses HE detergent and saves a lot of water.
2) Don't put a front load on a wood floor ie...upstairs or over basement. The spin cycle obtains very high speeds and vibrations.
3) HE washers are prone to developing mildew and mold at the seals. You must run through a "clean the washer" cycle on a regular basis.

We purchase an HE top load Maytag about a year ago with a matching dryer. It has been great. Very happy with it. The top load avoids the vibration issue as we have a basement. The dryer has a steam cycle which has come in handy for doing a quick "refresh" on items.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2011)

We bought the Kennmore HE front load washer and dryer. We love them. (same as Whirlpool HE, EXCEPT Kenmore uses computer circuitry instead of 20th century "timer" switches).

As far as the "mildew" issue, all that is required is to leave the door open about 1 inch when not in use. Be sure to spend the really smart money to replace the hoses with auto shut off stianless ones (very inexpensive). The number one cause of home flooding is a split washing machine hose.

These units are among the best appliance purchases we have ever made. The clothes get cleaner, fewer wrinkles and they save on water and electricity. Additionally, they hold 22 pairs of jeans!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 28, 2011)

our 4 year old GE dryer quit on us about 6 months ago, bought an LG frontloader and love it.  It has the damp sensors and lets you know when the laundry is dry, not when 45 minutes are up.... and it can dry a ton of towels pretty quickly.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2011)

We went with front load in both the laundry rooms.  Whirlpool generics for the  guests side and Electrolux for us.  As andy says just leave the door opend a bit on the washer and no mildew problem. we have had ours over a year now and no sign of mold on either set.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 28, 2011)

best thing that happen to me was when my washer died and when yes my frig did at the same time too so i feel for you.   i took apart my fridge and got away with it working again without use of the ice maker in the door.  it still makes ice but doesnt dispense it via the door....oops we are talking washer dryers . i got a front load GE HE set from lowels AWESOME is all i have to say on water and electricity savings not to mention a suberb wash and very quick dry.  its the entry level without the steam option and lowels had free delivery and removal and 10% military discount.  they provided a super buying experience.

 the washer rings (is that the spelling?) the cloths dry at a very high speed which saves on the dryer having to not work hard.  i agree the dryer dampness sensor works great and the way you add soap and bleach is very clean and so cool.  i converted the dryer to propane which took a good hour and a half.  my girlfriend now wife, thank you Lord, at the time thought i was nuts tearing the dryer apart with pieces all over the kitchen within 10 minutes of it being delivered.  it went ok but on a GE a propane conversion is not for the faint of heart but you will save alot using gas over electricity.  you can get a conversion kit calling up GE with the unit ser# or simply get a tech to do it.

thats what makes the IAP so incredible.....a wealth of info on anything and everything from everybody . just awesome


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 28, 2011)

We got a front load set a few years back, and I much prefer the old one!  Water doesn't cost that much, and I think the clothes got MUCH cleaner in the old top-load style. 

A cupful of water isn't enough to clean oily shop clothes..


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 28, 2011)

A year ago we bought a washer and dryer with all the bells and whistles. WHY?! Because my wife wanted them. "Look honey, it can even do this"  Problem is, she hates to do laundry so I do it most of the time and don't use, much less even know, what half of the features are. I just want my clothes clean and dry. I would have settled for an old ringer washer but boy...........they sure LOOK nice


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 28, 2011)

My daughter was told by the repairman after his 3rd visit to her 1.5 yr old front load machine that the max life expectancy of the electronics is 5 yrs . She went back to a 10 yr old machine which shoud be good for another 10 . Throwaway washing machines have now joined the small unrepairable appliances . Wonder how long it will take society as a whole to reaquaint itself with the fact that repairable machines use less resources .


----------



## MyronW (Jun 28, 2011)

My family treats washers badly. We have 8 kids, 2 grown and 6 kids at  home, oldest at home age 19, youngest age 4, most with special needs,  including a 17 year old boy who requires  fresh linens every day because  well, you don't really want to know.
We killed a GE, a Kenmore and a Maytag before I bought a Staber washer  about 8 years ago. It's a top loading, horizontal axis  washer that is just about bulletproof. It's easy to fix when you have  to, it doesn't use a lot of water or detergent, and it gets the clothes  clean without tearing them up.

We do at least 18 loads per week. A washer breakdown is an emergency on a  par with the septic tank backing up, so I don't mess around. As far as  I'm concerned, this thing is a tool, and it works. The wife would like a  shinier LG with all the bells and whistles, but she would find the one  cycle she likes and never deviate from it, and the clothes would not be  any cleaner.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just bought my Bride a new set of front load high effiency she loves them. She never ask for anything so when the oppertunity top do something I make the best of it......... of course I don't do much laundry so she can get what she wants as far as appliances.


----------



## TomW (Jun 28, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> The dryer has a steam cycle which has come in handy for doing a quick "refresh" on items.



If they'll take it, put your pillows in the dryer once and a while, on the steam cycle...you'll sleep like a baby....

Tom


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 28, 2011)

Bought an LG front load about a year ago and am happy with it.  Direct drive which I am told is better.  I do the laundry because it's in the basement and my shop is in the basement.   I bought in mainly because of the lower water use.  I was having septic problems at the time.  Wasn't worried about the amount of water used because any I use goes back into the ground and by the time it gets to the river it's cleaner than when it came out of the tap.  I get around the mold problem with the front seals by leaving the door open except when it's being used.  Everything drys no mold no smell.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 28, 2011)

A very timely thread. We are in the process of replacing both the washer and dryer. We have an LG range and fridge and are very happy with them so LG is the choice for the laundry room. The only problem is deciding between top load and front load, we are leaning toward the front load.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 28, 2011)

This post http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=82309
shows the same LG unit I have.  If it will stand up to the abuse it will get there I think it should last in my house.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 28, 2011)

We have had the Whirlpool HE Front Loading washing and dryer for a few years now. They are great and have been trouble free. You do have to keep the "mildew" issue in mind. It usually just requires leaving the door open a bit so that moisture in the door seal area can dry.


----------



## monark88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whirlpool HE Duet front loader. Purchased 6 years ago. No problems, ever.
As far as mildew, run a cloth inside the rubber gasket once a month or so and you have no problem.
Hope this helps. And yes they are pricey. I think ours was around $1000 or better back then.
Russ


----------



## monark88 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh, BTW, front loaders are less abrasive to clothes.
Russ


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 28, 2011)

For those with front loaders, did you buy the pedistals?  If you didn't, did you regret it?


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 28, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> For those with front loaders, did you buy the pedistals?  If you didn't, did you regret it?



No and no, but then who ever built this house laid a 12" thick concrete pad along 2 walls in the basement to keep washer, dryer and water heater above the floor.  It was a real pain with the top loader on that pad though.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 28, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> For those with front loaders, did you buy the pedistals?  If you didn't, did you regret it?



my wife CLAIMS to be 5' tall (she may be exaggerating)...the pedistals were not needed!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 25 year old dryer and a 10 year old washer. I see no reason to change, though the washer has started shaking a lot as of late, so I may replace it with a new toploader. 

I hear the Bosch frontloaders are excellent, especially if you get the lifetime warranty. BUt they're too bloody expensive.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 28, 2011)

We didn't go with the pedestals because we stacked ours.


----------



## JDennis (Jun 28, 2011)

We purchased a Bosch HE front load washer and a Whirpool dryer that were on clearance at Lowe's several years ago, paid $317 and change for the pair, the were new display models and the store just wanted to get rid of them.  The washer alone retailed for over $1,100 at the time.  Very please with the service.  We have had some issue with mold, I have teenagers that do their own laundry and cannot leave the door open as suggested.  I would highly reccomend a front load waher and no, we did not purchase pedastals, has not been an issue.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2011)

We purchased the pedestals for the pair we use. They are situated side by side not stacked. I could have built a cabinet for them to sit on but my wife didnt want to wait 10 years.  We do not regret it at all.  My wife is 5-8 so the extra height helps. 

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 28, 2011)

The pedestals are stamped steel - I made a wooden one that's stronger than the foundation walls...cheaper than the pedestal too! 

Andrew


----------



## Katsin (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know what the prices are now but when we looked at the HE washers we found the special HE detergent to use in them to be much more expensive than the regular stuff.

Haven't looked at the parts diagrams on the HE washer/dryers but I expect they are more dependent on logic boards and are a little less friendly to DIY home repair for the moment.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 28, 2011)

What's wrong with this one?:wink::biggrin::tongue::island:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glass_washboard.jpg


----------



## tdjumr (Jun 28, 2011)

It's about time somebody posted that.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 28, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> What's wrong with this one?:wink::biggrin::tongue::island:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glass_washboard.jpg



The wife used one of those when we first got married.  I was in the military and couldn't afford a real one.  Got a used on pretty quick though.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 28, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> What's wrong with this one?:wink::biggrin::tongue::island:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glass_washboard.jpg



very cool...and you can stand it vertically to make it a "front-loader" if you like!


----------



## fafow (Jun 28, 2011)

About 5 years ago the transmission went out on our washer (which was a high quality best buy according to consumer reports).  The repairman said the majority of washers have the transmission go bad.  In my case this happened because I had a tendency to overload it.  I also rarely checked the water setting and there were times I had to rewash since the last person to use it ran a small load.  I ended up getting a Fisher Paykel and love it.  It is direct drive and will determine the correct amount of water for each cycle.  It gets the clothes clean and there is no fear of damaging the machine due to overloading.  We also got a rebate from the dept of water and power for buying it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 28, 2011)

Beating the cloths on rocks at the rivers edge is out too, even though that is how Chuck did things when he was a youngin.  :tongue:

Thank you all for your input.  It is nice to know that the pedestals are not a must.  I just hate the idea of paying $400-$500 for a couple of drawers.  And Jon your input meant quite a bit to me.  You are a tall person and if the height of the front loaders bothered you, I am sure you would have said something.  

Now I just need the Mrs. to tell me what to do.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

we just got a set of Whirlpools Top loader on the washer. Its HE, but doesn't have all the bells and whistles. I don't feel it gets the cloths as clean as they used to. And if you want to soak something, forget it.


----------



## Parson (Jun 28, 2011)

Odd you should post this question. My front loading Kenmore washing machine HD (just a name... it was ANYTHING but heavy duty) just pooped out on us. It was only six years old!

Front loading washing machines don't sit on a firm base. The horizontal tub is held in place above by springs and below by shock absorbers. As these stretch or wear out, the bearing in the back goes out prematurely because of the alignment issues the stretching causes. Terribly expensive and prohibitively expensive to replace.

We haven't the room for side by side units, but I sure do wish I could have a top loading washer again. What a pain. I guess I'll tear it down, fix what I see broken or worn out, and go from there.


----------



## MyronW (Jun 29, 2011)

*While you're at it, use the right fittings!*

The advice about the anti-flood hoses is invaluable. The major causes of  home floods are washing machines, toilet supply lines, and refrigerator  icemaker lines.

As luck would have it, I'm home from work today  because of a laundry room flood! No, the hose didn't break. That would  have been too stinking easy. Instead, the Great Disaster Planner made  sure that the do-it-yourselfer that scabbed in the bathroom plumbing 25  years ago didn't use dielectric fittings to connect copper to  galvanized.

This mess is in the attic. I had to tear out the ceiling in the laundry room to get to it. Off to the hardware store!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 29, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> For those with front loaders, did you buy the pedistals? If you didn't, did you regret it?


 
We did get the pedistals. In the package deal that we got, they were more or less free. I can't IMAGINE NOT HAVING THEM NOW! NOT having to bend over to load and unload clothes really is nice on "old" backs!


----------



## rkimery (Jun 29, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Anyone bought a washer and dryer recently? Any good suggestions? Front load, top load, direct drive? Still not over the sticker shock yet. :frown:


 

Mike
I sold Appliances for over 15 years at (*Sears*) retired in October 2010 from retail and on laundry equipment, something made by LG comes to mind, ALL Sears Kenmore front loaders are made by LG, except for two models now. I say Kenmore because they are less that the "LG" named and rate higher in Consumer Reports than the LG named.  Front loaders save water(65% plus), electricity (about 75% less than standard), soap, (about 75%) and most importantly clothes.  On a normal load of say towels you will have 90% less lint coming out of them in the washer or dryer - no agitator to stretch them...This means that your clothes will last t least 10 times longer than using a conventional washer.  They spin around 1200 rpms on cotton cycle (three-four times faster than conventional  washers) and the dryer time will about HALF the time.  ANY dryer will be more efficient with more water being taken out.  Like someone said you *need* use HE soap ONLY.  On a full load on the big units, about 1/4 of a cup (REALLY!) is all that's needed.  I say the "big units"...They can now do about *24 pieces,  30x60 bath towels*.  But you set *no* water level, it has sensors that tell the need...A heat loss/heat gain sensor that will stop the water from coming in.  

Surprisingly *THE ONLY* front loading washer and dryer set *Made in America*...?  *It's BOSCH**,* same people that make the spark plugs.  They are very good in laundry.  Made in North Carolina these days.  *Also* the Service Records for LG's and the Bosch sets have the least amount of major service calls in the "expected life time" of the units.  This according to Sears Service people that I know.

(Sorry to carry on but if you should need any information Mike just shoot me a PM)

On Refrigeration...Anything made by Whirlpool with a Whirlpool compressor stands out.  They are almost always the higher rated refrigeration in Consumer's Reports.  They are the quietest of all compressors on the market, any supplier.  They are the longest lasting, again according to service techs. People who work on them.  One might be surprised that some GE's and a few other refrigerators out there actually are equipped with a Whirlpool compressor!  Whirlpool actually own and make Whirlpool,   Whirlpool; Gold, Kitchenaid, Tappen, Matag, Roper, Jenn-Air and others.

Wow, I went on and I'm out of selling appliances!  Mike - Please PM me sometime if you need any questions answered.
Take care
Randy


----------



## rkimery (Jun 29, 2011)

Sometimes, Mike, to deplete stock levels companies offer "Buy a set of laundry and receive pedestals for free" in the form of a rebate.
------------------------------------------------------------------



IPD_Mr said:


> Beating the cloths on rocks at the rivers edge is out too, even though that is how Chuck did things when he was a youngin. :tongue:
> 
> Thank you all for your input. It is nice to know that the pedestals are not a must. I just hate the idea of paying $400-$500 for a couple of drawers. And Jon your input meant quite a bit to me. You are a tall person and if the height of the front loaders bothered you, I am sure you would have said something.
> 
> Now I just need the Mrs. to tell me what to do.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 29, 2011)

We got an LG front loader when our maytag bit the dust.  High efficiency, uses little water, and is extremely quiet.  We are very please with this purchase.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 29, 2011)

How about this fine model...Hand Cranked for exercise. :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 29, 2011)

UPDATE:
OK does anyone want to know what we decided to do? Does anyone care?  :tongue:

The unit we had was almost 9 years old.  It was a top load with agitator and had worked well for us.  There were so many pros and cons with the models we were interested in.  All had the same con which was price.  Neither of us want to drop $1500 on a set at this time.

So I did a little research online and decided that the water pump was bad and I could easily replace it and they are under $50.  I tore into it evening, pulled the pump and found a darn rubber band in the impeller.  Pulled it out, hooked it up to the power and it worked fine.  Put it all back together and it cost us nothing.

Well now we have a little time to decide what way we want to go when we *have* to replace the set.  :smile-big:


----------



## Katsin (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome. If a need for parts comes up, sites like this typically make them easy to research and obtain: http://www.repairclinic.com/


----------



## clapiana (Jun 30, 2011)

a rubber band almost cost you 1k good grief....good for you that you fixed it and don't have to jump into that major purchase keep your eye open during black Friday and you might be able to steal a set


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 30, 2011)

Good job Mike. Now, you're good to go for another 9 years. Or, at least until the next rubber band.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 30, 2011)

That's great Mike, saved $1500 for a few hours work.  If you were happy with the old one before you will be even happier now that you have checked out the prices of the new ones.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

rkimery said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone bought a washer and dryer recently? Any good suggestions? Front load, top load, direct drive? Still not over the sticker shock yet. :frown:
> ...



what about the new top-load HE units that don't have agitators?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> UPDATE:
> OK does anyone want to know what we decided to do? Does anyone care?  :tongue:
> 
> The unit we had was almost 9 years old.  It was a top load with agitator and had worked well for us.  There were so many pros and cons with the models we were interested in.  All had the same con which was price.  Neither of us want to drop $1500 on a set at this time.
> ...


Good on you Mike.......

Can I have my rubber band back now???


----------

